

'Starbucks saved my life' - tlrobinson
http://www.cnn.com/2009/LIVING/worklife/02/05/starbucks.saved.my.life/index.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Already posted: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=467838>

